# Crimping



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Asking because I don't see much on crimping in the YouTube videos I watch. Maybe it's not sexy like Romex. 

But isn't crimping a significant skill that gets used as a electrician? Or does it depend on residential vs commercial vs industrial paths that your on?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I crimp and cold shrink lugs all the time also it’s used a lot in medium voltage a lot like on load break elbows


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Since I have my own crimper, I crimp just about everything I can. 

I don't consider it difficult at all, just use the proper dies, unless the crimper is the dieless type like mine is.

It can be sort of a trick to position the dies on the lug when it's loose, right before it starts to crimp but you'll get the knack of it fairly quickly. 

I've never seen a crimp lug or splice burn up, even though lots of them are aluminum and are running pretty high current.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

micromind said:


> Since I have my own crimper, I crimp just about everything I can.
> 
> I don't consider it difficult at all, just use the proper dies, unless the crimper is the dieless type like mine is.
> 
> ...


utilities lies around here won’t allow die-less crimps


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Slay301 said:


> utilities lies around here won’t allow die-less crimps


I still use a Roto-Crimp crimper, is that considered die-less or not?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Slay301 said:


> utilities lies around here won’t allow die-less crimps


Why would they feel that way? A dieless crimp to me seems to be more fool proof than using dies (I'm not talking about the adjustable indent tool, but the hydraulic tool that crimps to a pressure).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The handles on my MD-6 crimper get in the way sometimes , especially when I crimp "C" type crimps cause I find I have to hold the C crimp in place while I try to squeeze the handles together one handed. Next purchase is going to be the cordless type of crimper......

It's really a two man job sometimes using that manual style of crimper.


----------



## Jimmyltd (Apr 27, 2021)

macmikeman said:


> The handles on my MD-6 crimper get in the way sometimes , especially when I crimp "C" type crimps cause I find I have to hold the C crimp in place while I try to squeeze the handles together one handed. Next purchase is going to be the cordless type of crimper......
> 
> It's really a two man job sometimes using that manual style of crimper.


You're an electrician, You have 3 hands


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We crimp.
The barrels are cheap compared Polaris taps


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> Why would they feel that way? A dieless crimp to me seems to be more fool proof than using dies (I'm not talking about the adjustable indent tool, but the hydraulic tool that crimps to a pressure).


Because they're the PUCO and they like being king of the hill and imposing their idiotic ideas onto everyone else.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Done lots of crimping both large and small. One trick with big wire in tight places is carefully positioning the lug so that once you crimp it and place it where it’s going to bolt up so it’s “pre-positioned” for that spot and you don’t have to twist it into place.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

micromind said:


> Because they're the PUCO and they like being king of the hill and imposing their idiotic ideas onto everyone else.



We owned the sub station and poco had the service contract. They required us to supply a greenlee die-less hydraulic crimper capable of doing up to 1000mcm. 

I liked the greenlee as it did not leave ridges and the barrel stays straight which was really important when you putting deadbreak connectors on. Nothing worse then a ceramic pin that doesn't want to line up due to a bent crimp.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I watched a competitor employee using one of those adjustable indent crimpers on a pin adapter on type W cable. All it did was punch a hole in the barrel, pushing the plug up against the wire. I started to say something but changed my mind because these guys had beat me out of this work and I figured the owner deserves whatever happens in the future. The loads were very low so they may have not ever had a problem, IDK.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> The handles on my MD-6 crimper get in the way sometimes , especially when I crimp "C" type crimps cause I find I have to hold the C crimp in place while I try to squeeze the handles together one handed. Next purchase is going to be the cordless type of crimper......
> 
> It's really a two man job sometimes using that manual style of crimper.


I know what you mean, I had such a fight one time trying to crimp a c-tap inside of a panel with the rotating wheel crimper so I went and got a Burndy ratcheting Y122CMR crimper, thought it was a steal for $100 on eBay, then found out it only goes up to the brown crimp, won't do the pink c taps I was trying to use.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I have an T&B 5, with the crimps screwed into the handle. Some how lost the case which had the pic of the color of dies on it. Do not use it much any more, but it is sure handy to know it is there if I need it. 

To Slay 301,
Just what does your utility use? Make and model please. My utility could be called cave man electric for some of it's idiot policies and contradictions. 
I try and understand what utilities want before I go full tilt after them for being stupid. 

A utility close to me in their specs required a visiable blade disconnect of a type and ampreage not available on the planet. They refused the standard rack out breaker combination for medium voltage. The customer filed suit and they quickly changed their mind. I understood the safety issue of being able to see the blades. But if the product does not exist then some changes are in order.


----------

